# Recall when feisty



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

A solid recall takes a lot of training repetition, and it's very important not to ask for a come *unless you know you're going to get it*, or can make the dog come (reel him in via long line or lead). Every time you cue to come and he does not come, the unwanted behavior is being reinforced, and the harder it will be to change/stop. 

How are you going about your recall training?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Dugun needs to drag a 20 ft long line around the house. Multiple times a day, pick up the end and give the recall command. If he starts to come, PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE (treats help too but don't let him know that you have one until he gets all the way in). If he doesn't come, don't give a second command, just collar pop him and reel him in. PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE! 

Pretty soon, Dugan will realize that compliance is the best course of action. Things to remember... don't ever repeat a command. If you do, you are only teaching your dog that he doesn't need to listen until you say something the 2nd or 3rd time. Moving backwards as your dog comes in will encourage a faster recall.

Good luck.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

I guess my follow up question will be, how do I keep him from chewing up the leash while training? We are on our third leash which also needs to be replaced soon. A lot of that is my kids not paying attention when they leash him in the house, so I guess I know the answer to that one already.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

dlearyous said:


> I guess my follow up question will be, how do I keep him from chewing up the leash while training? We are on our third leash which also needs to be replaced soon. A lot of that is my kids not paying attention when they leash him in the house, so I guess I know the answer to that one already.


Make a long line by going to the hardware store and buying 20ft of thin nylon cord. You can attach a clasp onto this rope. Spray the length with bitter apple every day.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy does this same thing when he's in that mood, and it's really annoying. I'll be going back to using the nylon line on him. 

I am having the most difficulty not repeating commands. I guess it comes from thinking "Well, he didn't do it, so he must not have heard me" - yeah, right. He heard me, the little selective hearing brat.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Walmart sells the line with the clips on each end for about $3.00. I have several of the green lines we use. You buy them in the leash section.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Good to know - thanks, Olie!


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Dugan's been doing better, but it seems he comes more willingly when I am sitting than standing. I work from home so I'm usually at the desk when I call him. But when he's in that mood and I stand up, he still balks and doesn't want to come. I think he may associate me standing with reciprocating his wish to 'play'. Still working on it!

Good luck with your training Marian!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks - good luck to you too!

I think I've inadvertently trained Teddy to come when he hears "you stay here". I used to say that if I was leaving him at home while I went out, but now I avoid saying it then. This morning I was in the bathroom, and I heard him tearing up some paper in the other room. So I called him. Nothing. Then I said, "OK, you stay here" and he came running! LOL Whatever works, eh?


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Someone's using reverse psychology. Just not sure if it's you or him!


----------

